# $5k MX Leader on eBay.....huh?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

You know things have gotten out of hand when someone is asking $5,000 BIN price for a 1997 (?) Motorola Merckx MX Leader with 10yr old parts.

I've seen one of Lance's team bikes with a documented race history sell for $5k, but I gotta believe this seller is a bit confused on the value. You could buy every component he has on that bike for half of what he's asking, then have money left over to fly to Belgium to meet Eddy himself!!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

that's plain silly. didn't frankie andreu's bike sell for $6-$700 a few months back? 

now that was a deal!


----------

